# Tips for Macro Watch Photography? (examples included)



## ChaoticBliss (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi All,

First post here.  I only been shooting for a couple weeks now but thought I would try my hand at some macro photography of watches since they are another hobby of mine.  I shot these in a light box with 2 5200k lights on each side.  I tried various location for the lights and even tried some other types of lights (my shop lights, halogen spots etc.) but I keep ended up with a fair bit of reflection and blowing out on the case of the watches.  

Does anyone have any tips on how to prevent this or is this just the nature of the beast when shooting watches?  Also, is there a preferred metering method when shooting these?  I tried all 3 (matrix, centre and spot and I think I found spot to work out the best).

Here a couple I shot earlier.  Both of these were at f11 with an 85mm macro lens on my D5100.  ISO 100. 

Sorry for the moving second hand and I see a big rookie mistake where I can see my own reflection in one of the watches as well.  Any tips would be appreciated.






Thanks


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 2, 2012)

try this...

Amazon.com: Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting (9780240812250): Fil Hunter, Paul Fuqua, Steven Biver: Books


----------



## FacetFlash (Sep 24, 2012)

Need MUCH more lighting!  A strobe in there would be nice.  Key is to make the glass pop out as well with some reflections.  the face off the watch is really dark and just not popping the way I think it should be.  Great shots though!


----------

